# In need of an seo company



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

Ive done alot of resaerch on seo. I still dont totally understand it but i know i want to pursue it.... Ive done pay per click and dont like it much...
Ive meet with Yellow book, yellow pages and few companies off the web.... I just need some real feed back from guys who have done it and there experiences........ let me know..


----------



## vividpainting (Aug 14, 2011)

Two i recommend from experience are Len Tuma and footbridgemedia. there are many out there that will make false promises or simply take your money, so look before you leap.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

i looked at footbridge.... do they do seo monthly? the whole 150$ month for everything looks suspicious..You get good results?? Ive seen packages for thousands....


----------



## vividpainting (Aug 14, 2011)

Footbridge is a highly skilled, reputable and respected company. I was with them a year ago and left to have a site designed, and undoubtedly it was a costly mistake. there are many others here who use them as well.


----------



## SouthFloridaPainter (Jan 27, 2011)

Several members here have used them with good results ( not all but most ) and have referred them. 

I'm sure some will chime in soon.

You really just need a good design that follows basic seo principles, connect that with your social networking sites ( facebook, goole plus, etc )

And be ACTIVE across all platforms. Build it and they will come. Be patient.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

Do I have to use the website they build me or can I use my own? I'm having mine redone as we speak....


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

SouthFloridaPainter said:


> Several members here have used them with good results ( not all but most ) and have referred them.
> 
> I'm sure some will chime in soon.
> 
> ...


 Your video rocks :thumbsup:


----------



## SeattleHomeServices (Sep 20, 2012)

richmondpainting said:


> Do I have to use the website they build me or can I use my own? I'm having mine redone as we speak....


I've been wondering about this too. Is the site dev included in the price or extra?


----------



## vividpainting (Aug 14, 2011)

SeattleHomeServices said:


> I've been wondering about this too. Is the site dev included in the price or extra?


The price includes the site they create. however, if you have one that needs to be better optimized they can use that one as well.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

any one else ever used them? i need some feed back...


----------



## DarrenSlaughter (Jul 16, 2010)

Think of SEO this way. A room full of smart guys trying to figure out a way beat a a campus full of PHD's. SEO is a constantly changing element to online marketing for contractors. You are much better served using a Wordpress framework for your site, developing strong content, optimizing it for search and building a social media campaign around it. 

If you become too dependent on Google for your traffic, you WILL in the end be washed away with the tide once Google decides to change their algo. Their are case studies and classes in college on companies that relied too heavily on Google organic traffic and died when the algo changed. 

Good looking site
Content that is built to promote features AND benefits to the reader
Natural and logical flow to your site
Promote the site on directories and social media

All equals evergreen leads over time if done properly. SEO is a zero sum game with a race to the bottom. Just my professional two cents.


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

We use Footbridge and love them. We get a lot of calls per week from our site.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

premier painter, I havent called to talk with any one from foot bridge but the do it all for $150/ month? no contract or money down? like i said ive had guys trying to sell me monthly packages for 1000s of dollars..... Is your site in your tag... done by footbridge?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

I agree with Darren, built a good website and the seo will follow.


----------



## vividpainting (Aug 14, 2011)

richmondpainting said:


> premier painter, I havent called to talk with any one from foot bridge but the do it all for $150/ month? no contract or money down? like i said ive had guys trying to sell me monthly packages for 1000s of dollars..... Is your site in your tag... done by footbridge?


The only difference is you are leasing the site and dont own it, but the cost and service is excellent. there are no contracts or extra costs other then $ 149/mo. ppnj is a fb site.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

its a face book site?


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

i was just checking out footbridge.. looks way to good to be true... definetley going to give them a call... how many key words do the give you? how many first page placements have they gotten for you guys who use them?


----------



## DarrenSlaughter (Jul 16, 2010)

vividpainting said:


> The only difference is you are leasing the site and dont own it, but the cost and service is excellent. there are no contracts or extra costs other then $ 149/mo. ppnj is a fb site.


I think that comment needs to be paid attention to. You DON'T own it. You are basically a digital sharecropper with your own brand. Why not own your own space on the web? Have your own site, with your own host, with content created specifically for YOU. Not spun from other content on other sites.


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

richmondpainting said:


> i was just checking out footbridge.. looks way to good to be true... definetley going to give them a call... how many key words do the give you? how many first page placements have they gotten for you guys who use them?





DarrenSlaughter said:


> I think that comment needs to be paid attention to. You DON'T own it. You are basically a digital sharecropper with your own brand. Why not own your own space on the web? Have your own site, with your own host, with content created specifically for YOU. Not spun from other content on other sites.


richmondpainting, 

Short and sweet. Just call him and trust that you'll be in good hands and part of a network of people that will see to your success in this area. You want to own your site.

Just my $.02


----------



## vividpainting (Aug 14, 2011)

richmondpainting said:


> i was just checking out footbridge.. looks way to good to be true... definetley going to give them a call... how many key words do the give you? how many first page placements have they gotten for you guys who use them?


Im sorry, you actually do own the site they build for you this was misinformation. sorry.


----------



## vividpainting (Aug 14, 2011)

DarrenSlaughter said:


> I think that comment needs to be paid attention to. You DON'T own it. You are basically a digital sharecropper with your own brand. Why not own your own space on the web? Have your own site, with your own host, with content created specifically for YOU. Not spun from other content on other sites.


I do own a site with my own content. my bottom 2 links to my vividpainting site is a clean wordpress site, i host it etc.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

I called todAY... didnt really get the information i thought i would.. I was trying to figure it out... how it differs from other seo companies.. what they can actually do and what key words they can get me and areas... nothing really... pretty much just said there good at seo... not going to pressure me ... He said you heard on the forum and seen the reviews.... that was really it......


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

richmondpainting said:


> *I called todAY...* didnt really get the information i thought i would.. I was trying to figure it out... how it differs from other seo companies.. what they can actually do and what key words they can get me and areas... nothing really... pretty much just said there good at seo... not going to pressure me ... He said you heard on the forum and seen the reviews.... that was really it......


I'm guessing you are talking about Footbridge. This provides an example of why I would choose Darren versus footbridge. For me, he and some of his colleagues' activity and involvement directly with this forum and some of the active members here and otherwise, some of it for nothing more than the willingness to just come share fantastic marketing advice, would lead me to believe they have more invested in ensuring success now and as things change. I'd be confident that my money was well spent. Just me though.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

at the end of the day...its all about popping up in the organics and getting calls that lead to jobs... they also said they can use my own site and just fix what they think needs fixing.....hope it works... my site is getting redone right now.. so i cant wait to sign up with footbridge when my guy is done....hope it changes things big time


----------



## jtea858 (Sep 8, 2010)

*Website Rankings*

SEO is a major cluster f345345k these days. Exact match domains are still good but too many low quality links will get you out of the top 100 fast. Make sure your google plus local page is updated and you have a Facebook page with links and tags back to your site.

Good luck.

Seattle Painting Contractor


----------

